# Minimum age to own property



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

I can't find any reference for the minimum age to own a Portugese property outright. Anyone got a link to a reference?????


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I believe it's 18 the age of majority, prior to 18 a lot of things still reguire the permission of parents, inheritance a different matter but don't believe that full title to property can be transferred till 18

Google Translate


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> I believe it's 18 the age of majority, prior to 18 a lot of things still reguire the permission of parents, inheritance a different matter but don't believe that full title to property can be transferred till 18
> 
> Google Translate


 

Anyone got a link to a reference?????


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

When we did our Wills this matter came up and a Minor i.e. under the age of 18 can inherit property but cannot get full title till 18 so a guardian must be appointed for the interim period, 

"A guardian must be appointed to act on behalf of minors.
Property inherited by minors or other persons not of legal age may be registered in the name of the minor in the Public Registry; however minors do not have the power to administer property until they reach legal age. A guardian may be appointed from the immediate family provided he/she has capacity to perform the relevant guardianship duties. If no one in the immediate family is available the court can appoint an independent person to fulfil the task."


I've only seen references to age of majority as in Wills, opening certain deposit accounts etc, think you need to consult a Solicitor for the Decree Law that covers at what age it's legal to actually own a property, but as above applies to Inheritance then equally to purchase or gift of property


----------

